# False floor/trunk setup tips?



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, Ive been putting it off for a while, but I wanted to redo my trunk with a false floor...


And can I say how much of a bitch it is to do! At least i think so...

Im doing the tank halfway into the floor and a sub in front of it....

Can anyone give me pointers...

SO far I have the frame built and the MDF cut to fit over it and all, I have the markigns for the tank to be cut and sub, just ANY tips are helpful... I'm fed up with this right now lol... I just need more motivation... I know I scorged through the trunk thread but im asking for pointers on HOW TO do it =( 

Thanks
:beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

It sounds like you're going in the right direction. Just measure twice and cut once.....patience will be your friend throughout the process. Well, patience and :beer:


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

its a PITA to get all your trunk the way you're going to like it...just keep trying, know that it's not a one day job, sketch it out, resketch, measure, measure again, cut. :beer::beer:

im drink -> good luck


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Here it is so far...

What a pain in the ass!










Not done yet but you get the idea. Amp will be relocated soon :thumbup: 


Lemme know what you think of it so far.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

VW-Pssst said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Here it is so far...
> 
> ...


I like.....Although I've always been a sucker for partially exposed tanks. Keep at it :thumbup:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

16v_HOR said:


> I like.....Although I've always been a sucker for partially exposed tanks. Keep at it :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup::beer:

I am at a loss as to how to make the sub sound good... Idk how to build the box anymore to compensate for loss of air... Anyone have input on this? Thanks in advance! :beer:


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

in my experience in car audio that sub will never really sound good unless its got the correct manufacturers recommended minimum airspace!!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

BoraRJTI said:


> in my experience in car audio that sub will never really sound good unless its got the correct manufacturers recommended minimum airspace!!


this is sooooooooooooooo true!!!


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

BoraRJTI said:


> in my experience in car audio that sub will never really sound good unless its got the correct manufacturers recommended minimum airspace!!





jimothy cricket said:


> this is sooooooooooooooo true!!!


I figured as much, ha Its only a temp sub, I usually only run Power Acoustik audio, but this was on clearance for $25:facepalm: so I figured id give it a go bahaha!

I'm going to build da box directly under the sub instead of using the whole floor as a box. :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I have my sub in a box(just a regular single sub box from circuit city i got years ago), underneith the false floor, and it works out good because it actually braces the floor pretty well in the center. I basically droppped the box into the spare tire well face up, and built the frame around it. Its already done now, but if you were to re-do, my trick for the covers is to make it all out of cardboard first. once that works, trace the cardboard templates onto the wood and your good to go


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@blue bags

That setup looks great.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

my only tip is to plan EVERY aspect of the trunk set up before you start. You need to know exactly how youre going to run every single wire/line/tube, because if not youll run into problems where stuff you planned just doesnt work with the frame/floor/whatever you made. Its a lengthy process, but i can finally say after 4 trunk set ups im finally happy


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

blue bags said:


> I have my sub in a box(just a regular single sub box from circuit city i got years ago), underneith the false floor, and it works out good because it actually braces the floor pretty well in the center. I basically droppped the box into the spare tire well face up, and built the frame around it. Its already done now, but if you were to re-do, my trick for the covers is to make it all out of cardboard first. once that works, trace the cardboard templates onto the wood and your good to go


 Thats what I was thinking, and makes complete and total sense! your setup looks great! :beer::thumbup: As for the cardboard idea. I wish i woulda thought of that haha!



no vtec 4me said:


> my only tip is to plan EVERY aspect of the trunk set up before you start. You need to know exactly how youre going to run every single wire/line/tube, because if not youll run into problems where stuff you planned just doesnt work with the frame/floor/whatever you made. Its a lengthy process, but i can finally say after 4 trunk set ups im finally happy


Yeah I had most of it planned and i had illustrations done up for it and all, I didnt plan for air space for the sub, thats the one fault I left out, The amp and everything is setup just because I daily drive this and I couldnt be car-less so I assembled it and tested the sub.

THOUGH, I have a temp fix for the sub problem... as ghetto as it may be, I filled the back portion of the false floor with a sleeping bag and packed it down into the spare tire space and suprisingly the sub sounds pretty good for what its worth... Not too loud, doesnt vibrate anything and you can still hear/feel it just enough to know its there :thumbup:


I greatly appreciate the input guys :beer::beer: My setup may not be show worthy like some posted but, You guys are a big influence on my plans! :thumbup:


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

so true. this is my third one and im pretty happy with it, only thing i plan on changing now is just running one hardline between the two tanks and making a cut plexi cover for the sub


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i got worried for a second when you said you packed a sleeping bag under there in regards to giving space for your compressors but i noticed your compressors are not down in the spare tire well. I just about freaked because i thought you were going to burn your car down lol :laugh:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

blue bags said:


> so true. this is my third one and im pretty happy with it, only thing i plan on changing now is just running one hardline between the two tanks and making a cut plexi cover for the sub


 I think that would look really nice. Your setup looks mint as is :thumbup:


markfif said:


> i got worried for a second when you said you packed a sleeping bag under there in regards to giving space for your compressors but i noticed your compressors are not down in the spare tire well. I just about freaked because i thought you were going to burn your car down lol :laugh:


Hahaha. Yeah I took that into consideration when doing so so I put up another 2x4 barrier to assure no material touches that thing =D 

I think im gonna try the buy a box and attach it underneath, thought of that before but I am close on clearance, mainly because I prefer to keep the spare, but we'll see what happens :thumbup:

I really appreciate the responses and constructive criticism, though its not criticism its just helpful bits of info! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Just make sure you measure more when in doubt. And if you do wrap it fabric will add to the sides so it doesn't need to be super hard to put in.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

Jon, what did you use for the floor that is wrapped with carpet?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

eurican said:


> Jon, what did you use for the floor that is wrapped with carpet?



I always make the covers out of MDF wood because it is the least likely to warp and it cuts smooth on round edges and weird shapes. the one i have now is 1/4 mdf and its wrapped in black suede.
what i usually do is put like 1/4 or 1/2 thick foam on the wood first then wrap it, but where this cover i have now is three pieces(because of the plan for the hardlines) the padding would have shown the seams more.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

thanks!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

eurican said:


> thanks!


 np man. id love to come check out the car soon too, take some pics for a feature update or somethin:beer:


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

Oh it won't be for next year...the car is a mess right now. Wheels off, interior about to be taken apart, and trunk needs finishing. lol


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Good point! This thread is quite helpful:thumbup:


If only dartmouth were closer I would ask for a second hand on all this lol :thumbup::beer:


----------

